# B5 audi A4 laying frame???



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

sorry no pics. and this directed more towrds the audi guys mainly b5. Any one out there laying subframe up front. i see lots of b5's have gone air but non at the point that they are layign frame. sure the rear tucks crazy, but has anyone got the front to match


----------



## goonies! (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: B5 audi A4 laying frame??? (P Q)*

mk3's lay frame... 
i know you contemplate getting another one








i haven't seen a b5 laying but im sure they are out there.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

this guy was pretty close 
seen this at h20


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

those are very ....conservative offsets


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: B5 audi A4 laying frame??? (P Q)*

i was able to lay frame with my coilovers wound down a bit, but then again, i was on 16s


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: B5 audi A4 laying frame??? (sum1namedjames)*

no im not getting another mk3 (not yet.
and close dont cut in these parts


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

Not sure if he is laying frame. Checl this thread and he has one other also.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4262591


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: (2slowT)*

there is alot of trimming in the raintray to get b5's low i do believe.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (a2_cruiser)*

I was able too and the black one is my buddies and he is pretty much, he lays and drags all the time 
















Here was mine and the black one prior to his bags


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (blue bags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue bags* »_those are very ....conservative offsets

Times 1000. Was definatly like wtf at h20. If the offset was proper car would be insane


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2slowT* »_
Not sure if he is laying frame. Checl this thread and he has one other also.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4262591


yes, subframe is on the ground and all beat up. Exhaust has a small hole from dragging. Front sway has also taken a big beaten. But I broke a rear strut and am not sure if I'm keeping the air or not? Any offers? 
edit: OP you cannot get the front as low as the rear, mine is all hacked up and as low as you can go in the front!


_Modified by gunch at 9:07 PM 10-23-2009_


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (craziidubb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *craziidubb3r* »_this guy was pretty close 
seen this at h20


Yeah I know for a fact he's not laying frame. His "domed" subframe bolt covers are dragging but not actual frame
gunch-
your rear bag blew? 
So did mine and Im real pissed about it bc they're fairly expensive. We got them from the same dude ^^
Yo Paul- 
I'm seriously like 1/4" from laying subframe. Everything else is out of the way.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*

how much of the rain try has to be hacked up. im not lookign to cut it up and front end impoldes on itself


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (P Q)*

Depends how low you want to go. I know the 2 upper control arms need the space to go up. It also takes some structural strength away from your strut mounts. This can be dangerous...


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (P Q)*

Not much man. I know you've seen it but here's my pics again. And I feel like I could
of went a little smaller in certain areas. Let's do yours soon cuz mine are getting welded
up hopefully sometime in the near future. 


















_Modified by Taj Franz at 10:51 PM 10-25-2009_


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*

steve- do u feel u cut enough or u should cut more to go lower. 

some of these guys i see pics of go to town and there are massive amount of metal not there anymore


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (P Q)*

I've cut enough. The upper control arms aren't hitting the body anymore. That might change if I can figure out what's holding me up right now. 
I don't think anyone is actually "laying frame." 
I know that the red and the black car up there ^ were just sitting on those domes behind the subframe. Mine are gone from driving for a year slammed on coils.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*

must run 17s or super small tires on 18s to put the subframe on the ground of the B5.... or raise the area where the upper control arm bracket bolts in. B5s are tough to put on the ground. 
my 17" keskins I had the subframe on the ground
18" Images I'm 1/4" off










_Modified by Sketchy-B at 4:18 AM 10-26-2009_


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_Not much man. I know you've seen it but here's my pics again. And I feel like I could
of went a little smaller in certain areas. Let's do yours soon cuz mine are getting welded
up hopefully sometime in the near future. 

_Modified by Taj Franz at 10:51 PM 10-25-2009_

What setup are you running?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_must run 17s or super small tires on 18s to put the subframe on the ground of the B5.... or raise the area where the upper control arm bracket bolts in. B5s are tough to put on the ground. 
my 17" keskins I had the subframe on the ground
18" Images I'm 1/4" off









_Modified by Sketchy-B at 4:18 AM 10-26-2009_

thats what i figured


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (A4robm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4robm* »_
What setup are you running?

Shortened sport struts with aero sport bags in the front. 
Air Over (by Air Lift) sleeved bags in the rear.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_Not much man. I know you've seen it but here's my pics again. And I feel like I could
of went a little smaller in certain areas. Let's do yours soon cuz mine are getting welded
up hopefully sometime in the near future. 

















_Modified by Taj Franz at 10:51 PM 10-25-2009_

did u take ur hood off lol


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (P Q)*

Nah man just popped.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

paul.. wtf are you up to ?


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

Paul is getting bagyards all around including the elusive _BagYard rear set up. 
(Ohhhh. Ahhhhh.)_


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *P Q* »_how much of the rain try has to be hacked up. im not lookign to cut it up and front end impoldes on itself










No worries about anything happening. I hacked the **** outta mine, planned on welding it up, got lazy and have ran it hard a few times this year with no signs of anything moving, marked it so I know. Plus the roads up here in MN aren't the greatest.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*

glad to hear this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_
Shortened sport struts with aero sport bags in the front. 
Air Over (by Air Lift) sleeved bags in the rear. 

hows the ride on the sport struts up front?? 
and are you using sport struts out back too?


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (upperlevel2120)*

The ride upfront is fine. 
The Air Over shocks are a universal strut/bag combo that come in different lemgths for different applications.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ooooh fancy
good luck paul


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_Paul is getting bagyards all around including the elusive _BagYard rear set up. 
(Ohhhh. Ahhhhh.)_ 

shhh no one is supposed to know about the double below bag they are makign me for the front


----------



## Ben Franklin (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (P Q)*

thats my car at the top, and ouch with the offset comments.
i'll have legitamate subframe on the ground soon
Taj what's your future plans for your car
oh yeah and who is Paul?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ben Franklin)*

dont be hurt by the offset comments, its a fact, it doesnt look good that way. if youre gonna have offsets like that it would look better tucking the crap out of 19s or something big. but 17s look kind of goofy. it looks like an aircooled







but honestly, i really like your car, im glad to see you came out of nowhere with a bagged a4
paul is the op. P Q


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sum1namedjames)*

i think those are 18s mang. they look bretty massive when i saw the car at D&D sunday morning before the show.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (P Q)*

oh yeah they are







brain fart lol


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sum1namedjames)*

air plans are off, as of now, i rather spend that kind of money on other things


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (P Q)*

Good call.
And I'm 99% sure Pat's wheels are 17's.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*

im going mor motor sport


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (P Q)*

Yeah, you always say that. 
Btw I am officially "laying frame" now. 
http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## veedubme (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*

u said the strut bag combo in the rear come in diff lengths what lengths are most of u running


----------



## Ben Franklin (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubme)*

they are 17's and Steve you gotta tell me what you've been foolin with to get the subframe on the ground
oh and the wheels are for sale 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4645951


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ben Franklin)*

dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jrhthree1.8T)*

Keep talking about B5s on air, I need all the info I can get. I'm going back to stock suspension tomorrow and I'm puttin' money in the bank.








ps I'm fronTrash....does that make things easier for me?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

chris, wtf


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

soooo baller


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_chris, wtf

My pass. side cv axle just cant handle the low. When I put the stock suspension back on it drove perfect, then I swapped back to the Konis tonight and it started vibrating again.
It would be more fun to control the height from the car and not worry about blowing the ****** out of my cv axles.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Keep talking about B5s on air, I need all the info I can get. I'm going back to stock suspension tomorrow and I'm puttin' money in the bank.








ps I'm fronTrash....does that make things easier for me?
 
It makes it cheaper depending on what you go with. 
You can use Chapmans for the rear and shortened struts with universal bags for the front. 
Or you can shell out the cash for Bagyards.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*

I'm not trying to break the bank or anything but I'd like a nice set-up. You know, reliable. I'm married and I have a kid, you know what that means nice tax return








Taj did you make a build thread?


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

Yeah I feel you. Nah no build thread here.
Let me know if you have any questions though.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*

man **** air ride. be different do coilovers


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (P Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *P Q* »_man **** air ride. be different do coilovers









nice. the population of air vs coils has to be 1:100 maybe even higher (on coils).


----------

